# Things I learned this week...



## CWS4322 (Oct 20, 2012)

Three ways to quarter a chicken, the easiest way to remove the rind from melons, how to use a spoon to peel fresh ginger, and to always blanch mushrooms for a minute with lemon juice (fresh) for salad so they keep their color (they won't turn brown). What did you learn this week?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2012)

I learned it goes quicker if both of us fill gyozas and it's not necessary to fold and crimp them exactly right.

I also learned some things at work, but they are mostly gross, so I won't talk about them here.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 21, 2012)

I learned how to make Southern Biscuits and that Spectrum Organics is a shortening that has no Trans Fat. I learned that salt does more than add flavor...it plays a role in gluten formation and adds elasticity to dough. And I learned that there is salt in club soda. I learned not to jiggle the biscuit dough when cutting out your biscuits or they won't cook evenly. And I learned the perfect amounts for ingredients thanks to all the knowledgable caring member here.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 21, 2012)

I've learned that orange juice is the best thing for low blood sugar, that possums are made from minced beef :p, that you musn't tease Kades about her avocado sherbet , that my DC family hardly read my posts when I joined DC  , that bone marrow is best made Pac's way, that you all rock! and that you are never too old to learn new things!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey, Princess--do you have a dumpling press?  I know it is cheating, but mine always look so much better when I use the press.  (I make my own dough, don't know if that makes a difference.)

I don't think I learned one darn thing this week--I will work on that task for the rest of the day.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 21, 2012)

Snip, that will be news to all our Missouri possums.  Though when you see one run over in the road, you could believe that claim.


----------



## Claire (Oct 21, 2012)

First time I saw one it was in DC (the capital of the US, not Discuss Cooking) and thought it was a huge rat.  So let us Americans know what one is when made with minced beef and I'll have what I learned new for today (It is 8:30 a.m. here).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> Hey, Princess--do you have a dumpling press?  I know it is cheating, but mine always look so much better when I use the press.  (I make my own dough, don't know if that makes a difference.)
> 
> I don't think I learned one darn thing this week--I will work on that task for the rest of the day.



Yes I have a dumpling press, but it's more fun to fold and crimp with two of you.  They taste different with teamwork...more love and giggles add spiciness to the final product.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 21, 2012)

Never heard of possum being made out of cows....I will admit they are a mite greasy.
I did find this info, however.
Nutrition Facts - Opossum


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Never heard of possum being made out of cows....I will admit they are a mite greasy.
> I did find this info, however.
> Nutrition Facts - Opossum


 
It was a joke, granted a bad one by the looks of it 

Thanks for the info though, I've seen possums but never actually eaten them


----------



## jabbur (Oct 21, 2012)

I learned new signs this week and how to use my hands to represent an object or action when telling a story in sign language.  Not much cooking went on in my house this week so nothing new there to learn but I hope to try the butter crust recipe with my pie maker next week.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> It was a joke, granted a bad one by the looks of it
> 
> Thanks for the info though, I've seen possums but never actually eaten them


I figured you were referring to the awesome possum chili thread. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I figured you were referring to the awesome possum chili thread. I thought it was funny.


 
Thanks  For a while there I'd thought I was losing my sense of humour


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2012)

I learned this week that my husband has a lovely soft center, even though he would like folks to believe he's a big tough guy.  I knew he was a softie, but this week demonstrated it beautifully.

Last week a sweet, little female grey tabby kitty showed up.  Glenn's not much of a cat person, especially when it comes to them climbing up and scratching the finish on our vehicles.

At first, he encouraged me to chase her away or to find a home for her.  In all honesty, I _did_ try to find someone to adopt her because she's very friendly and affectionate.  I knew she'd be a great pet for a family with children, particularly little girls.

Well, by Thursday, Bella had captured Glenn's heart and she's now ours.  She just melted him and he even enjoys petting her and talking to her on the sill at the open window by his chair in the living room.

He asked me why I named her Bella.  I told him she simply _looked_ like Bella, plus she was beautiful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2012)

How sweet, Katie!  Happy Bella!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How sweet, Katie!  Happy Bella!


+1

And we need a photo.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 21, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> And we need a photo.



+2, a photo!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes, I'll take a picture when she sits still long enough.

She's tiny.  Probably less than a year old.  However, my Sally is 6 and just as small as Bella.  Perhaps Bella will be a petite little girl.

She has white tips on each of her paws, white on her tummy and a little white ruff under her chin.  Both ears have just the slightest "lynx" points, which are so cute.

See why I named her Bella?!


----------



## chopper (Oct 21, 2012)

I learned that salt and sugar will provide a chemical reaction that makes a wonderful brine for pork. I learned that my 83 year father can have three surgeries in three days and still have a sense of humor about it all. And finally, I learned that I'm not as young as I used to be and my body reminds me of it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 21, 2012)

If anyone is interested, the easiest way to rind a melon is to cut off both ends, (do this to all the melons before removing the rinds), stand each one up, and using your chef's knife, start at the tip of the knife and slide back to the heel of the knife as you go down the side of the melon. For watermelons, it helps to take a bit off at one end to help start it. To hold the melon, gripe it in the center with your index and middle finger. If the melons have been in the fridge, wearing gloves helps--your fingers don't get quite as cold. I've done a lot of watermelons, honeydews, and musk melons this week. It works. If you are doing a lot of melons, remove the ends from all of them, then the rinds, half and seed, and then cut/ball accordingly.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 21, 2012)

I learned that the white-skinned sweet potatoes I bought at the farm market yesterday are purple inside - very pretty, but not as sweet as the orange-colored ones.  Maybe they get sweeter when roasted.  I tasted a few raw slices first.

I learned that the farm had filled a restaurant chef's order for over a hundred cucumber blossoms, for use as garnishes.  Also, they're edible --I tasted one, which had a very mild and nice cuke flavor.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 21, 2012)

I learned you can freeze avocado paste!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 21, 2012)

I also learned that when the cat accidentally pees a smelly little spot on the jeans you have just put on to go out in (glad I don't have to diagram that), if you spray Febreze on the pee spot until it's wet, after it dries, the smell goes away and there is no tell-tale mark.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> I also learned that when the cat accidentally pees a smelly little spot on the jeans you have just put on to go out in (glad I don't have to diagram that), if you spray Febreze on the pee spot until it's wet, after it dries, the smell goes away and there is no tell-tale mark.


I'll bet that is something you wished you hadn't had to learn.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Oct 21, 2012)

I learned how to sear chicken breasts, and I learned I need to do a better job of reading recipe directions after I started cooking broccoli hache and didn't realize the recipe called for chopping up and cooking the stalk as well.  Um.....oops?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 21, 2012)

Snap! I learned how to use the dumpling moulds (er.. molds), 4 in a packet, that I got from Amazon last week. They work nicely for gyozas, too, since I don't have a helper and have to make a batch by next Wednesday.
I learned how to make "one rise" bread from a lovely Englishwoman: Easy Bread Recipe - Faster than a bread machine - YouTube  though I am not sure that I'll make it a staple of my limited bread making repertoire. Check it out, particularly the kids at the end   @Panfreak: Your excellent video would benefit from a couple of super-cute kids sampling your wares at the end and rolling their eyes. If you don't have any of your own, you'll find that neighborhood kids are easily bribed.
I also learned that Richard Ford's brilliant _The Sportswriter_ is less a novel than an integrated collection of short stories, but that probably belongs in a different forum!
Cheers.


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2012)

i learned that organization is effective.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 21, 2012)

Spinach and eggs makes a nice breakfast.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 22, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> I also learned that when the cat accidentally pees a smelly little spot on the jeans you have just put on to go out in (glad I don't have to diagram that), if you spray Febreze on the pee spot until it's wet, after it dries, the smell goes away and there is no tell-tale mark.


 
PS - that was the Febreze Pet Odor Eliminator variety

and, yes, I actually wish I didn't have to learn that


----------



## CookDroyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Yesterday, I learned what bagna cauda is.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've learned tha pumpkin pie filling can be made without flour, how to make peanut butter bars, that mayo can be used in cakes and that American cuisine is not that different from South African.


----------



## BoracayB (Oct 24, 2012)

I learned I need to watch my niece when I give her measuring instructions.
 We made pizza and when I told her 2 1/4 teaspoons of yeast she put in 2 1/4 tablespoons. 
 Wahooo talk about dough rising. 
It came out ok and tasted good. I was surprised the yeast taste wasn't overpowering.


----------



## Claire (Oct 24, 2012)

CookDroyd said:


> Yesterday, I learned what bagna cauda is.



OK, I give up.  I like words, and bagna sounds like bread, and cauda sounds like hot (temperature-wise).  Clue me in!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Claire said:


> OK, I give up. I like words, and bagna sounds like bread, and cauda sounds like hot (temperature-wise). Clue me in!


 
It's an Italian dip.


----------



## Claire (Oct 24, 2012)

OK, does it have bread and/or is warm?


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2012)

I learned that I am not as strong emotionally as I always thought I was. Hard lesson to learn. I need help.


----------



## Siegal (Oct 24, 2012)

I learned to make tempura veggies for a crowd...and used a deep fryer for the first time! Those things let off a lot of heat! I was dripping with sweat...ewww


----------



## Siegal (Oct 24, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I learned that I am not as strong emotionally as I always thought I was. Hard lesson to learn. I need help.



Sad......


----------



## Claire (Oct 24, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I learned to make tempura veggies for a crowd...and used a deep fryer for the first time! Those things let off a lot of heat! I was dripping with sweat...ewww



You are braver than I.  There are a few things that I really like deep-fried, and I have done it, but don't like to and haven't for years!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Claire said:


> OK, does it have bread and/or is warm?


 
Bagna Cauda


----------



## Siegal (Oct 24, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> You are braver than I.  There are a few things that I really like deep-fried, and I have done it, but don't like to and haven't for years!



You should try it it's surprisingly easy if you have a deep fryer...I just blanched veggies, dipped in tempura batter (can google its only like water, flour, salt, baking powder sesame oil) and fried


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Since my deep fryer packed up I don't fry anything. It just makes a greasy mess in my kitchen. I'm way too OCD for that lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2012)

I haven't learned a darned thing...I'm on vacation


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I've learned tha pumpkin pie filling can be made without flour, how to make peanut butter bars, that mayo can be used in cakes and that* American cuisine is not that different from South African.*




It sounds like it, buy you have funny names for some of the ingredients!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2012)

Just reading this thread has boosted my knowledge so much. I learned  today one of my nurses has  tried my mayo cake and is now a convert to sweet things but would like some foccacia with grapes and rosemary, My grandson called and asked for my taco recipe. I learned I can handle taking off 3.7 kilo's of fluids without cramping or my blood pressure dropping to low. 
kades


----------



## Siegal (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmm...catering account requested fried ravioli?  Never even heard of that before. Purchased some cheese ravioli. Made a breaking station and deep fried! Coming out awesome - who knew? Always nervouse when  making something for the first time for a catering


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Hmmm...catering account requested fried ravioli? Never even heard of that before. Purchased some cheese ravioli. Made a breaking station and deep fried! Coming out awesome - who knew? Always nervouse when making something for the first time for a catering


 We have a place here who sere fried rav's as an appy. I love them we get an order of marinara to go with. Can't beat this as an appy.
kades


----------



## Katie H (Oct 24, 2012)

I've learned that no much time I have, I can never have enough time.

We're about to make a visit to some of our grandchildren and I've been working my all-American butt off trying to get things together.

Well.........I need a whole 'nuther decade to do everything I want to do.


----------



## Claire (Oct 24, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Bagna Cauda



So it is sort of like fondue.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 24, 2012)

I learned that cleaning a butcher block countertop with bleach will make it so the dough is prone to stick if you do pastry on it--instead, warm, soapy water. 

I also learned that cutting melons across (short side) makes it easier to remove the seeds and that they fit better in your hand.

Adding oil to pasta (noodles) you are "holding" will help keep them from drying out.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I learned that cleaning a butcher block countertop with bleach will make it so the dough is prone to stick if you do pastry on it--instead, warm, soapy water.
> 
> I also learned that cutting melons across (short side) makes it easier to remove the seeds and that they fit better in your hand.
> 
> Adding oil to pasta (noodles) you are "holding" will help keep them from drying out.


I learned that adding oil to pasta that is going to sit for a while will keep it from sticking together in one big lump.


----------



## chopper (Oct 24, 2012)

I learned how to properly oil a chopping block...now I just need a chopping block...and some oil.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2012)

I learned that the only time I don't have to pee is when a lab tech needs a urine sample...


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 25, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> It sounds like it, buy you have funny names for some of the ingredients!


 
Like? I could always use the American names if i know what you're referring to


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I learned that the only time I don't have to pee is when a lab tech needs a urine sample...



You have that one too?


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 25, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> You have that one too?


 
All the time


----------



## Addie (Oct 25, 2012)

I learned that I can pee even when I am nowhere near the toilet.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 25, 2012)

Addie said:


> I learned that I can pee even when I am nowhere near the toilet.


 
I'm almost to scared to ask ?!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 25, 2012)

I learned that a hogshead is a barrel, not the head of a hog...


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 25, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I learned that a hogshead is a barrel, not the head of a hog...


 
Hi there stranger! Haven't seen you on DC in ages, missed your posts


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 25, 2012)

I also learned/discovered that my $89 shop vacuum from Home Depot makes a great leaf blower. The deck was covered with leaves, I'm usually not too anal about leaves and racking them, but the leaves were getting caught in the dog's pants and he had been bringing them in the house. Hilda Hustomte (the Roomba vacuum) has not liked the extra work. The shop vac either "sucks things up" or "blows them out." An extension cord, swapping the vacuum nozzle to "blow" instead of suck, and 10 minutes of my time, the deck was cleared of leaves. Who needs to a leaf blower when the shop vac will do?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 25, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Hi there stranger! Haven't seen you on DC in ages, missed your posts



Hi Odette!

Very very very happy to meet you again here


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I also learned/discovered that my $89 shop vacuum from Home Depot makes a great leaf blower. The deck was covered with leaves, I'm usually not too anal about leaves and racking them, but the leaves were getting caught in the dog's pants and he had been bringing them in the house. Hilda Hustomte (the Roomba vacuum) has not liked the extra work. The shop vac either "sucks things up" or "blows them out." An extension cord, swapping the vacuum nozzle to "blow" instead of suck, and 10 minutes of my time, the deck was cleared of leaves. Who needs to a leaf blower when the shop vac will do?


 
I know shop vacs are for shops/garages, but will they work safely in the yard?  I have put down a gravel path under an oak tree with little narrow leaves that strangely enough drop into the gravel.  I'd like to use a blower on them -- a vac app if you will -- but would rather not electrocute myself in the process.  What do you think?


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 25, 2012)

Many shop vacs are intended for wet as well as dry applications.  Should not be a problem if plugged into a properly grounded outlet.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 25, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Hi there stranger! Haven't seen you on DC in ages, missed your posts


I was just wondering where Lucas was.


----------



## mmyap (Oct 25, 2012)

I learned that if you use fat free greek yogurt to make tatzhiki it will taste like 
garlic-y chalk.  It is one of those times that "fat-free" is equavalent to "taste-free."


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 25, 2012)

I learned that you can actually make a tasty moist chocolate cake without eggs, dairy, wheat, gluten, soy or chocolate!   It actually called for raw cacao and chocolate flavoured almond milk!


----------



## Siegal (Oct 25, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I learned that you can actually make a tasty moist chocolate cake without eggs, dairy, wheat, gluten, soy or chocolate!   It actually called for raw cacao and chocolate flavoured almond milk!



Recipe please!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I also learned/discovered that my $89 shop vacuum from Home Depot makes a great leaf blower. The deck was covered with leaves, I'm usually not too anal about leaves and racking them, but the leaves were getting caught in the dog's pants and he had been bringing them in the house. Hilda Hustomte (the Roomba vacuum) has not liked the extra work. The shop vac either "sucks things up" or "blows them out." An extension cord, swapping the vacuum nozzle to "blow" instead of suck, and 10 minutes of my time, the deck was cleared of leaves. Who needs to a leaf blower when the shop vac will do?



  I have a friend who uses the "suck" setting on her lawn and vacuums up the leaves.  She's a bit anal.  We've used the shop vac after cutting down trees to get up the sawdust/chunks from the lawn.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 25, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Recipe please!



Sure thing.  I will PM it to you as it is a copyright.  Anyone else that wants it let me know!


----------



## Siegal (Oct 25, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Sure thing.  I will PM it to you as it is a copyright.  Anyone else that wants it let me know!



Thanks


----------



## Trycar (Oct 25, 2012)

I learned that your oven temperature indicated on your oven display or dial isn't necessarily the temperature in your oven!


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Like? I could always use the American names if i know what you're referring to



I am too lazy to go back and see what it is you call zucchini. Corrigets or something like that. When you had them last week I had to google it. I know you try but I guess you are not always aware that we have different names for some foods.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 26, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> I am too lazy to go back and see what it is you call zucchini. Corrigets or something like that. When you had them last week I had to google it. I know you try but I guess you are not always aware that we have different names for some foods.


 
Ok 
We have 3 names for zucchini. Baby marrows, courgettes or zucchini. I'll say zucchini from now on! So one down, I'll see what else as I go


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 26, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> I know shop vacs are for shops/garages, but will they work safely in the yard?  I have put down a gravel path under an oak tree with little narrow leaves that strangely enough drop into the gravel.  I'd like to use a blower on them -- a vac app if you will -- but would rather not electrocute myself in the process.  What do you think?


I have outdoor outlets that are appropriately grounded. I just plug in an extension cord that has "3" prongs, plug in the shop vac, flip the suction to "out" and go to town. If you have properly grounded outlets, it should not be a problem. Or, plug the extension cord in an outlet in the house, plug in the vac, and away you go. I can send you a PM re: how to avoid getting electrocuted. I have an "anal" fear of the same--but using a shop vac outside will not kill you.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 26, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Sure thing.  I will PM it to you as it is a copyright.  Anyone else that wants it let me know!


I want it too! 
cws @ cookery dot ca


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I have outdoor outlets that are appropriately grounded. I just plug in an extension cord that has "3" prongs, plug in the shop vac, flip the suction to "out" and go to town. If you have properly grounded outlets, it should not be a problem. Or, plug the extension cord in an outlet in the house, plug in the vac, and away you go. I can send you a PM re: how to avoid getting electrocuted. I have an "anal" fear of the same--but using a shop vac outside will not kill you.


 
Thanks, CWS.  I do have an outdoor outlet that I use for the weedeater and a heavy duty extension cord -- my back yard is so small I just use that for a mower -- so all I need now is the vac.  Time for a shopping trip to Lowe's/Home Depot.  I used to have several acres to play in; now I feel as though I'm gardening in miniature - sort of a Bonsai lawn & garden.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 27, 2012)

same thing i learned last week and every  week:  that i trust/believe people way too much/too little in exactly the wrong order.  but then, i guess i haven't learned it after all since the lesson needs to be repeated and repeated....


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 27, 2012)

I learned, and not for the first time that "we Americans". Sometimes think we are the only people on the planet


----------



## Siegal (Oct 27, 2012)

Somebunny said:
			
		

> I learned, and not for the first time that "we Americans". Sometimes think we are the only people on the planet



I feel like there is a good story behind this one


----------



## vitauta (Oct 27, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I feel like there is a good story behind this one



and i.for one, would love to hear it!


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 27, 2012)

This week I learned that my stubborness is finally coming in quite handy.  

I decided to stop smoking.  Being the stubborn person I am is helping.  

It's not easy but I am NOT going to lose this battle !!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> This week I learned that my stubborness is finally coming in quite handy.
> 
> I decided to stop smoking.  Being the stubborn person I am is helping.
> 
> It's not easy but I am NOT going to lose this battle !!!




You can do it!  Holler, Holler if you need support!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 27, 2012)

I learned that when a Volvo is sideswept by a farm implement, there's a lot of little glass pieces in a tempered-glass window. Scared the b-geezes out of me, and the guy did NOT stop. I had to chase him down. "It must have been a rock..." Right, that is why three of the panels are damaged, the mirror is broken, and the driver's window. That would've been one heck of a big rock! I was only going 20 km and was as far over that I could be in my lane...The shop vac will come in handy when I'm allowed to clean the glass up.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I learned that when a Volvo is sideswept by a farm implement, there's a lot of little glass pieces in a tempered-glass window. Scared the b-geezes out of me, and the guy did NOT stop. I had to chase him down. "It must have been a rock..." Right, that is why three of the panels are damaged, the mirror is broken, and the driver's window. That would've been one heck of a big rock! I was only going 20 km and was as far over that I could be in my lane...The shop vac will come in handy when I'm allowed to clean the glass up.


Bummer. I would wager that there is mating damage on his farm implement. Good luck with this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dang, CWS.  I'm glad you are okay!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Bummer. I would wager that there is mating damage on his farm implement. Good luck with this.


That was supposed to say "matching damage", but I suppose his damage is the mate of yours.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Dang, CWS.  I'm glad you are okay!



+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That was supposed to say "matching damage", but I suppose his damage is the mate of yours.



It made sense to me, but then I am delirious with ICK!


----------



## Addie (Oct 28, 2012)

I learned to pay attention to what I am doing. You can not put out a cigarette with the tip of your finger. It hurts! Ouch!!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 28, 2012)

I am learning to go to the grocery store more often, so I have less shopping in one go. That way I still have the energy to make supper when I get home.


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2012)

I learned that if the sale is really good you better get your butt to the store on day #1 no matter how much snow is out there or you're SOL. 

I also learned that I'm not the only one who names my vehicles.


----------



## Claire (Oct 29, 2012)

Today I spent much of my morning at a funeral.  I learned the following:

There are some sorts of church services I really don't like.  Raised Catholic, and like the structure of mass that I've been to in many funerals no, not just Catholic).  I guess it says something negative about me, but listening to preachers give there opinions for an hour?  At least at Catholic (and Episcopalian and other religions with a liturgical service), you can move a bit.

I've learned that with the hip thing sitting for an hour straight (I think we stood for two hymns) makes it almost impossible to walk down stairs.  My poor husband thought I was going to fall down the stairs.  No, I stopped, took a moment to balance myself, and walked down the two flights of stairs to street level.  

I learned how tacky I can be.  I have a handicapped thingie that I nowadays never use.  I need to walk, and not only do I not use it, I park away to get myself to walk more.  Well, this was a funeral and there was no parking besides the library (and I'm a really, really regular user and patron of the library), which had one space left ... the handicapped spot.  I took it.  Made a point of going into the library after the funeral (the deceased was a very, very respected member of the community and I will miss her).  I feel I was tacky in taking that slot when maybe someone else might have needed it.  My handicapped thingie is good until January, and I don't think I've used it for a month.  

What I'm getting at is one thing I already sort of knew about myself.  I cannot stand to sit for an hour (or in some cases, hours) and listen to ... well, anything.  This happened to be a funeral, and I happen to have a problem if I don't get up and move every 15-20 minutes.  It was strictly physical today, and it was no big deal.  Had the service lasted any longer, I'd have walked to the back of the church and walked around a bit, and about a third of the people there know me and would not have thought a thing about it.  

Using the handicap thing when I really didn't need it bothered me ... for about ten minutes.  I could have walked to the church from my house, but my husband was concerned that it was too cold for my hip.  

But I guess today was about self-knowledge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2012)

I learned that the kid with the 4 foot long dreadlocks is a nice kid and respectful.  His name is Albert and he misses his Mom, been in Missoula since August.  He's from California.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 30, 2012)

I learned that I CAN use a Santoku knife. That one should always sift cocoa to avoid the "lumps," that I really like a julienne peeler for making julienne strips, and a different way to use a honing tool. And, that I really do not like farm implements sharing the road with me (but I already knew that--a friend almost had a run-in with a farm implement this week as well in broad daylight).


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 31, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I learned that I CAN use a Santoku knife. That one should always sift cocoa to avoid the "lumps," that I really like a julienne peeler for making julienne strips, and a different way to use a honing tool. And, that I really do not like farm implements sharing the road with me (but I already knew that--a friend almost had a run-in with a farm implement this week as well in broad daylight).


 
My mom and I drove across the country, from Ohio to Washington state, back in the 50's, and one of my most vivid memories is to see one of those big implements -- a combine, probably -- coming at us, seeming to take up the entire width of the road.  Scared the bejeebers out of us.  Glad your recent run-in was no worse.

Back then, they told us that the farming equipment was so expensive the ordinary farm could not afford to buy them, and at harvest time the combines (I think) would travel from farm to farm.  Is that the case these days?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> My mom and I drove across the country, from Ohio to Washington state, back in the 50's, and one of my most vivid memories is to see one of those big implements -- a combine, probably -- coming at us, seeming to take up the entire width of the road.  Scared the bejeebers out of us.  Glad your recent run-in was no worse.
> 
> Back then, they told us that the farming equipment was so expensive the ordinary farm could not afford to buy them, and at harvest time the combines (I think) would travel from farm to farm.  Is that the case these days?


Yup--it is still a very much contract business. And, I suspect the drivers get paid by the load. They are really scary--I have to go out to the farm to check on Rocky and his new girls--don't want to be driving home in the dark and will probably take the long way home on the 401/416 instead of the back roads. Don't need another one of those incidents.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Yup--it is still a very much contract business. And, I suspect the drivers get paid by the load. They are really scary--I have to go out to the farm to check on Rocky and his new girls--don't want to be driving home in the dark and will probably take the long way home on the 401/416 instead of the back roads. Don't need another one of those incidents.


How did your "incident" turn out? Did you make a police report? Is it being considered his fault? How's the Volvo?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2012)

I write the date and contents on plastic containers with a Sharpie. I take it off with rubbing alcohol and a J-Cloth (like a Handy Wipe). I learned that if the J-Cloth is dry when I use it, I can rinse all the ink out. If it is damp, not so much. Who would have guessed?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I write the date and contents on plastic containers with a Sharpie. I take it off with rubbing alcohol and a J-Cloth (like a Handy Wipe). I learned that if the J-Cloth is dry when I use it, I can rinse all the ink out. If it is damp, not so much. Who would have guessed?



Huh.  I use masking tape and a Sharpie, this sounds easier.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  I use masking tape and a Sharpie, this sounds easier.


I find that if masking tape is left on for a while, the glue stays behind and that is harder to remove than the Sharpie ink.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2012)

I use a white board marker on plastic storage containers.  The writing washes off easily.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I use a white board marker on plastic storage containers.  The writing washes off easily.


And it probably smears when it gets wet. That's why I like the "permanent ink" of a Sharpie.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2012)

taxlady said:


> And it probably smears when it gets wet. That's why I like the "permanent ink" of a Sharpie.



If you write on a dry lid then freeze the container, it holds up well, especially if the lid has a textured surface.  It's also easy to wash off so you can reuse the container.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> If you write on a dry lid then freeze the container, it holds up well, especially if the lid has a textured surface.  It's also easy to wash off so you can reuse the container.


Yeah, it might hold up in the freezer. I can see that. But, I'm talking mostly about the containers of leftovers that go in the fridge. They get handled more than the ones in the freezer as things are moved around to find something else.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2012)

I can remember contents for the three or four days something might be in the fridge.  It's the mysteries in the freezer where I need help.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I can remember contents for the three or four days something might be in the fridge.  It's the mysteries in the freezer where I need help.


But, at my house, things wander to the back of the fridge and get lost. If it's pesto from a week ago, fine. If it's mystery goop then I want to know if it was meat or veg so I know if it goes in the compost or the garbage. 

And it helps Stirling who may not recognize it by colour since he is sort of colour blind.


----------



## Addie (Nov 1, 2012)

This week I learned that my eye surgery was the most part of my becoming depressed. Once I heard it was a go and saw in writing the date, my depression lifted. I also learned that the only thing I can do for my daughter is be there for her. That is all anyone can do. She has to go through this on her own with support from the whole family. 

A number of years ago my daughter saw this picture of the Boston skyline at night. List of tallest buildings in Boston - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia She fell in love iwth it and wanted a big copy of it for her living room wall. She could never find it. My son #3 enlarged it and is having it matted and framed to give to her as a gift. It should be ready in about a week. The picture was taken from the Cambridge side of the Charles River. (Dirty Waters)

You have to scroll down.


----------



## chopper (Nov 1, 2012)

I learned that Alix could write a book. She has a great imagination and will answer any questions asked of her. I have really enjoyed the thread "Getting to know Alix".


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have learned a bit more about car batteries and tyres since having new tyres put on the car and having a new battery installed


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I have learned a bit more about car batteries and tyres since having new tyres put on the car and having a new battery installed


 
I think all women should have general knowledge about their vehicles. My youngest daughter could give any man a run for the money when it came to engine work on a vehicle. She came home from many a date with grease on her hands. Every woman should how how to change a tire. It is not that hard. The hardest part is lifting it to put it on and getting the flat tire in the trunk. The rest is just turning bolts and nuts.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree Addie, it is a good thing to know as you never know when you will need to change a tyre or fix something under the bonnet 

Steve is like me when it comes to cars...he says to me, I am a software engineer, not a mechanic


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> I think all women should have general knowledge about their vehicles. My youngest daughter could give any man a run for the money when it came to engine work on a vehicle. She came home from many a date with grease on her hands. Every woman should how how to change a tire. It is not that hard. The hardest part is lifting it to put it on and getting the flat tire in the trunk. The rest is just turning bolts and nuts.



Absolutely.  I joked with someone a year or so ago about the fact that I at one time had a license to drive a deuce-and-a-half.  Then his business bought one (and, yes, he is licensed for it).  I rode in the back of it for a parade, and then my husband told me it had an automatic transmission.  Good grief!  I drove one that not only was standard, it had a gear that didn't work and I had to "pop" it from gear to gear.  Geese.  No wonder I hate driving!


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2012)

I started my adult life as an electronics technician in the U.S. Air Force, actually one of the first women in my field and place (now I can't make my computer work).  I learned the basics pretty quickly.  I won't say I like it, but in a pinch, I can do it all.  Grew up in a family of girls.  Again, there were no "boys jobs and girls jobs".  Whether it was dishes needing washing or the lawn needed mowing or the trash taking out, we did it all.  A couple of my sisters were real tom-boys.  But whatever needed doing, Mom had us out there doing it.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> I started my adult life as an electronics technician in the U.S. Air Force, actually one of the first women in my field and place (now I can't make my computer work).  I learned the basics pretty quickly.  I won't say I like it, but in a pinch, I can do it all.  Grew up in a family of girls.  Again, there were no "boys jobs and girls jobs".  Whether it was dishes needing washing or the lawn needed mowing or the trash taking out, we did it all.  A couple of my sisters were real tom-boys.  But whatever needed doing, Mom had us out there doing it.



I also started my adult in the USAF. I was a telecommunications operations specialist. Then I went to school to be a computer programer at a time when the only PC's were ones you plugged into your television (no monitors), and the memory was on a cassette tape (recorder plugged into the computer). Anyway, I knew how to program then, and I am still lost now, so I feel your pain. And...I learned as a kid how to do everything my brother learned. One time on the way to a meeting, a cable fell off my car, and I stopped to fix it. I was all greasy when I got to the meeting, and people couldn't believe that I just fixed the car on the way. My answer was, "well, it didn't break at home, it broke on the way so I fixed it there!"


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2012)

There have been a couple of times when I have changed the tire while the male stood there looking at me like I was some alien. "Call a tow truck." I think those were the only words he knew.


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2012)

This week I learned that steam burns worse than boiling water, I also learned that all polysporin is not created equal.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> This week I learned that steam burns worse than boiling water, I also learned that all polysporin is not created equal.



Oh Alix, I hope your hand is feeling better.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, I too hope your hand is recovering Alix


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2012)

There is a purpose in having blisters from burns. The liquid in them is reabsorbed by your body and promotes faster healing. So if you can protect those blisters, by all mens please do. Alix, I know yours was broken by accident. But my heart goes out to you. I know how painful a burn can be.


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2012)

Alix said:


> This week I learned that steam burns worse than boiling water, I also learned that all polysporin is not created equal.


 
Oh how true. My mother had a pot of boiling water on the stove for pasta. A friend of hers came in the door and before my mother could say anything, she lifted up the cover to the pot. She proceeded to inhale deeply through her nose with her eyes shut to see what my mother was cooking. A fast trip to the ER. Need I say more?


----------



## vitauta (Nov 3, 2012)

Alix said:


> This week I learned that steam burns worse than boiling water, I also learned that all polysporin is not created equal.




what happened to you, alix?  i only got the tail end of this story.  please fill me in, or direct me to the thread where you relate the circumstances of this burn accident.  when was this, and what has happened since then, alix? which hand is it?  so sorry this happened....


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2012)

vitauta said:


> what happened to you, alix? i only got the tail end of this story. please fill me in, or direct me to the thread where you relate the circumstances of this burn accident. when was this, and what has happened since then, alix? which hand is it? so sorry this happened....


 
Go to post #117 one page back. The whole story starts there. Not a pretty story.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 3, 2012)

i don't see alix's story.  it is not at post #117. (?)


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i don't see alix's story. it is not at post #117. (?)


 
Post #117


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Vit,
Alix did tell the story somewhere. Maybe a different thread. I'm sure she will come around soon and let you know where. If I run across it, I will PM you.


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2012)

Alix said:


> This may turn into a  major vent. Its been a stupid week! Monday night, received a NASTY steam  burn on my hand. BAD one. Treated it with cold water, aloe and let it  be. Blistered up nicely. I left it alone, although the temptation nearly  got me.
> 
> Yesterday, horrible migraine (weather related likely) and went home from  work. Slept all day, felt better. Went to hug DH when he got home and  ripped off the ginormous blister! GROSS! Polysporin but no bandage big  enough in the house. LOTS of polysporin. Went to work, found BIG bandage  and more polysporin.
> 
> ...



Sorry! Petty Vents, post #400


----------



## vitauta (Nov 4, 2012)

thank you addie. thank you alix. thank you chopper.  now let's get that nasty burn healed up for the big trip!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 4, 2012)

Still one of my favorites

Glorious Food - Oliver! - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 4, 2012)

I learned that my croaky voice still doesn't work with voice activated software!  So, how do you communicate when your fingers and your voice don't work?  Have the best hubby in the world type for you!

I am surprisingly not down about the fact my hands are getting worse.  they are my everything for cakes, typing, cooking, etc.  But it is another challenge that I can figure out!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Still one of my favorites
> 
> Glorious Food - Oliver! - YouTube



+1


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Still one of my favorites
> 
> Glorious Food - Oliver! - YouTube


 
It has always amazed me how a director can get so many kids to do what he wants. Kid just love to goof off. Even in Annie. Tthe kids are great. Some folks just have to love kids and have a lot of patience.


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I learned that my croaky voice still doesn't work with voice activated software! So, how do you communicate when your fingers and your voice don't work? Have the best hubby in the world type for you!
> 
> I am surprisingly not down about the fact my hands are getting worse. they are my everything for cakes, typing, cooking, etc. But it is another challenge that I can figure out!


 
I hear ya Laurie. My little fingers are bent all out of shape. I always have to go back and check all my capital T's. And there are days when it can take me an hour or more to get them to move without pain. The keys on the right side of the board always give me trouble. Fortunately, I am ambidextrous. And thank goodness for spell check. I have to keep my eyes on the screen and go back to make any corrections. Some I catch and some I miss. 

When I see errors that others make, I just assume they have the same problems I have and overlook them all the time. 

Here's hoping you have a good day like I am having. Don't look at your hands as a problem, but another challenge life has given you to overcome.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> It has always amazed me how a director can get so many kids to do what he wants. Kid just love to goof off. Even in Annie. Tthe kids are great. Some folks just have to love kids and have a lot of patience.



Or a group of kids that enjoy what they are doing.  They will cooperate as long as they are doing what they want.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Or a group of kids that enjoy what they are doing.  They will cooperate as long as they are doing what they want.


that is definitely the key.  i was watching some features from the harry potter movies a while back and the kids said that they kept coming back because the directors and others made it fun!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, I heave heard that too Laurie...we have watched a few videos where they interview the kids and they said they have so much fun on the set...which is great!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 10, 2012)

I learned that when making "bread rounds" for smorgasbord sandwiches, to cover with a damp dish towel to prevent the rounds from drying out while making all the rounds and that adding a bit of oil to a mayo-based potato salad does boost the flavor.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I learned that when making "bread rounds" for smorgasbord sandwiches, to cover with a damp dish towel to prevent the rounds from drying out while making all the rounds and that adding a bit of oil to a mayo-based potato salad does boost the flavor.


I knew about the bread thing from making hundreds of sandwiches for both a homeless ministry and when I apprenticed for a commercial caterer.  But that is interesting about the oil, CW, do you use olive oil?  evoo?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I learned that when making "bread rounds" for smorgasbord sandwiches, to cover with a damp dish towel to prevent the rounds from drying out while making all the rounds and that adding a bit of oil to a mayo-based potato salad does boost the flavor.



Did you put "bread rounds" in parentheses because proper Scandinavian sandwiches aren't round? Or weren't you making them on the proper heavy rye bread?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 10, 2012)

I learned a lot this week on many levels.
1.  I have such a caring and understanding family here.
2.  Sometimes what seems impossible can be fixed with a little ingenuity and some money.  Purchasing a new desk and chair haven't removed my pain, but are making typing and sitting easier so I can spend more time with all of you!
3.  Even with my lessened abilities, I can still put out great meals.  I have gone back to my school days where mise en place was drilled into us every day.  If it is a complicated meal I start prep as early as the night before (we eat dinner at 1 pm) and keep it in the fridge.  It is great!
4.  I miss my Dad and wish he could be here to watch the Western Final and Grey Cup games (CFL Football) with me in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Did you put "bread rounds" in parentheses because proper Scandinavian sandwiches aren't round? Or weren't you making them on the proper heavy rye bread?


I wasn't making "round" ones (and I used quotes, not parentheses <g>), but I did use a decorative cutter (kinda a daisy-like one) to do them. And then the lettuce and the meat/salmon were cut using the same cutter. LP--EVOO for the potato salad or a canola-EVOO blend would work as well.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I wasn't making "round" ones (and I used quotes, not parentheses <g>), but I did use a decorative cutter (kinda a daisy-like one) to do them. And then the lettuce and the meat/salmon were cut using the same cutter. LP--EVOO for the potato salad or a canola-EVOO blend would work as well.


D'oh!  You are quite right. It was quotes, not parens.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 7, 2012)

I learned that a piece of fishing line works great if you have a lot of eggs to slice for deviled eggs. Tie it onto something (a drawer handle works) and it makes clean work of slicing hardboiled eggs for deviled eggs. I like to slice mine in half horizontally and cut off the bottom so that the egg cup stands up.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 10, 2012)

Yesterday I learned, for the last time, I swear, never, Never, NEVER to swish the beef cubes around in seasoned flour to thicken the stock when making beef stew. I made an "all out" stew, and roasted ribs for four hours to make a really good broth. I also added Worcestershire sauce, something that I learned from an on line recipe a few years back and decided to check online to see if I could find anything new. I didn't. One guy recommended  searing the beef in "extra virgin olive oil" and seasoning the beef with "sea salt", yikes! He also mentioned the popular method of coating the beef with flour. I did, and as I have done before, I got a collection of flour on the bottopm of the French oven that started to burn. Not much, but enough to give a slight taste to the stew. I didn't cook the stew at more than a simmer, so I am at a loss to know why I have this problem. But NEVER AGAIN. From now on, I follow the excellent practice of cooking the stew, straining off the broth and thickening it with roux until I get the consistency  and seasoning I want! BTW ABS plastic putty knives that cost under $4.00 at yr local hardware store are great for scraping the gunk off yr enameled pots without scratching them.
Cheers
And for those who lit a candle at sundown, Hanukkah sameach!


----------



## Alex-Peter (Dec 11, 2012)

Potatoes soaked in salt water                      for 20 minutes before baking will help them bake faster.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2012)

Alex-Peter said:


> Potatoes soaked in salt water                      for 20 minutes before baking will help them bake faster.



I can't figure out why that would work.  Please explain.


----------

